# Mirabelli:"Mercato a zero. Deciderà tutto Gattuso".



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti. Purtroppo è capitato qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato. Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a meno di un big lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per Gomez il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. Kalinic ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. Zaza? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Eccallà! Hanno un altro parafulmine!

In molti c'avevano azzeccato, come sempre.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti. Purtroppo è capitato qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato. Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a meno di un big lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per Gomez il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. Kalinic ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. Zaza? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Un'altra cosa che non sopporto è quella di usare l'immagine di Gattuso per uscirsene puliti.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Un'altra cosa che non sopporto è quella di usare l'immagine di Gattuso per uscirsene puliti.



Fanno davvero pietà.

Come già scritto, per me, Gattuso è complice di tutto questo. Vittima ma anche complice.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui*. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti. Purtroppo è capitato qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato. Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a meno di un big lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per Gomez il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. Kalinic ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. Zaza? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Bene se decide chi entra e chi esce Gattuso allora te puoi essere sollevato dall'incarico


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



meglio mercato a 0 almeno non fanno altri danni prima che arrivi il nuovo proprietario.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> meglio mercato a 0 almeno non fanno altri danni prima che arrivi il nuovo proprietario.



Meglio che non arrivi proprio nessuno.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2018)

In pratica scarica tutte le colpe su Gattuso 

Ma Fassone non aveva detto che avevano già pronti i soldi per il mercato? Ora Mirabelli dice che non sa nemmeno quanti sono...


----------



## Ciora (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> In pratica scarica tutte le colpe su Gattuso
> 
> Ma Fassone non aveva detto che avevano già pronti i soldi per il mercato? Ora Mirabelli dice che non sa nemmeno quanti sono...



Dai, ancora credi a quello che dice Fassone?


----------



## sacchino (6 Luglio 2018)

I prospetti li abbiamo già presi l'anno scorso, quest'anno solo top(che non ci possiamo permettere a meno che Li venda) o qualche aggiustatina, per arrivare quarti basta e avanza.


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Il DS più imbarazzante che abbia mai visto, sia nei fatti che nelle parole. Tutta colpa di Gattuso, insomma.


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



"Il cloeb è ultra competitivo".


----------



## simone316 (6 Luglio 2018)

"non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca". Ottimo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2018)

Bene, benissimo. Una nuova stagione nel cesso, son solo 8 di fila dai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Meglio un mercato a zero che Zaza e Berardi.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma guarda tu! Dovevamo prendere tre giocatori importanti MA GUARDA CASO purtroppo è arrivata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina! Sono sicuro che in 12 MESI non se ne sono mimimamente accorti che avrebbero fatto "qualche entrata in meno". Sono sicurissimo che se ne sono accorti stamattina appena si sono svegliati.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Luglio 2018)

Il problema non è fare mercato a saldo zero, il problema è che lui e Gattuso (se è vero che decide anche lui) sono due assoluti incompetenti. Con i soldi delle cessioni qualcosa di buono si potrebbe fare, con capacità decenti di scouting.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2018)

Ormai è così. Pare proprio che bisogna sperare in una retrocessione o, peggio, un fallimento societario per sperare di cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Luglio 2018)

Si ritorna col mercato dei parametri zero


----------



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si ritorna col mercato dei parametri zero


Ahahah vero. I giorni del condor, mister x ed alzate dal tavolo quando il prezzo è alto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. *Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite*".



comunque ragazzi 
questo mi rasserena 
Zaza al Milan non esiste 
e sinceramente non mi dispiace 
che vendano prima tutte le pippe 

basta che non ne comprino altre 
mi deprime la cosa del mercato a 0 
e il mettere Gattuso sulla lente d'ingrandimento


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai, ancora credi a quello che dice Fassone?



Ok, ma almeno si mettano d'accordo. Uno dice A e il giorno dopo l'altro dice il contrario di A.
Sono proprio sc*mi allora


----------



## varvez (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma secondo voi, uno che sta per perdere il posto di lavoro parla così il giorno della verità?


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Alcune considerazioni : 1) scarico di tutto quello che eventualmente avverrà sul mercato su Gattuso più complice che vittima2) non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno di antica memoria; mente sapendo di mentire perché non è possibile che in pieno mercato un club professionistico non sappia cosa ha in cassa
Sì riconferma un incapace/incompetente


----------



## gabuz (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Mamma mia che uomo piccolo piccolo...
Sei tu il DS, prenditi le tue responsibilità!

Che schifo!!


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

a 0 ci sono meyer e wilshere, evidentemente non ci sono neanche i soldi per gli ingaggi, che schifo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

Mi prenderei a schiaffi solo per aver creduto a questi due


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Non pensavo sarebbero arrivati a tanto, ma tant'è...

Qui c'è veramente roba da licenziamento immediato.

Non abbiamo fatto vacanze e siamo sempre al lavoro -> però il mercato è a zero, non STIAMO PRENDENDO IN CONSIDERAZIONE NESSUN ACQUISTO e non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca.

Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso -> quindi non solo tutte le responsabilità sono sue, ma il DS quindi non serve più a nulla. Per le trattative può andare Fassone.

Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza -> però sono saltati i 3 giocatori IMPORTANTI che avremmo voluto tanto portare per colpa dei ricavi dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ma poi dire "è capitata qualche entrata in meno"... È CAPITATA... Ma che razza di modo non professionale è di parlare? Ma il progetto? 

Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti -> Non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto.

Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso -> quindi tutto il progetto tecnico e tattico, e anche il mercato, sono in mano a Rino. Mirabelli può andare in spiaggia a sorseggiarsi un cocktail. 

Sono allibito dalla velocità spaventosa con cui si è ridimensionato TUTTO. Ma vi ricordate l'estate scorsa? Mio dio.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Oltre ad evidenziare il fatto che siamo dei pezzenti senza manco un euro, queste dichiarazioni sono vergognose in quanto addossato tutte le responsabilità a Gattuso?
Allora Mirabelli a che serve? Se ne vada!


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> meglio mercato a 0 almeno non fanno altri danni prima che arrivi il nuovo proprietario.


Condivisibile. In uno scenario del tipo che si sta configurando, con un possibile nuovo cambio di proprietà, è una misura minima, dovuta.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahah vero. I giorni del condor, mister x ed alzate dal tavolo quando il prezzo è alto.



ti sei dimenticato le andate in treno


----------



## Boomer (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Sparire alla svelta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Gennaio 2018: niente mercato per non rompere gli equilibri.

Mercato estivo 2018: mercato a zero.

Vabbe', ha confermato quello che si sapeva, che la situazione e' tragica. Li non mettera' un soldo per il mercato e dovremo autofinanziarci gli eventuali acquisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Ma vai cagà vocione.


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Credo che siamo l'unica squadra del globo terracqueo a non fare mercato o nel farlo con i p0 per più sessioni da 10 anni a questa parte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

In pratica ha detto che se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, tutto sto casino e siamo tornato al punto di partenza


----------



## varvez (6 Luglio 2018)

Dichiarazioni poco professionali, confusionarie, che mettono in luce la pessima progettualità di questa proprietà, che fa acqua da tutte le parti è che speriamo smantelli prima di fare ulteriori danni. Via tutti, Mirabelli, Fassone, Gattuso.


----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2018)

Sei un viscido oltre che incompetente.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



.


----------



## andrec21 (6 Luglio 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> In pratica scarica tutte le colpe su Gattuso
> 
> Ma Fassone non aveva detto che avevano già pronti i soldi per il mercato? Ora Mirabelli dice che non sa nemmeno quanti sono...



"il mio conto in banca è ricco di danari".

Non abbiamo mai cambiato proprietario, è palese, perchè non è cambiato assolutamente nulla. 
Hanno avuto il piccolo intoppo dovuto alla Uefa che ovviamente ha fiutato, ma l'importante per loro era riuscire a tirare fino alla chiusura del bilancio di Fininvest.

Tireranno ottobre e non venderanno a nessuno, non hanno alcuna intenzione di farlo perchè il Milan è troppo utile per i loro scopi. 
D'altronde chi ***** fa un investimento di 1 miliardo facendo di tutto per non farsi pubblicità?
Come è possibile che schiviamo tutti i gruppi più o meno seri che si presentano usando una scusa di qualche tipo?
Come può essere possibile che un palese inetto nullatenente possa ottenere prestiti da centinaia di milioni di euro?

Caro Silvio, ci hai messo 3 anni a "vendere", con la scusa che stavi cercando "la persona più affidabile per portare avanti il tuo affare di cuore", "per riportare il Milan dove merita", se lo scopo fosse quello non è plausibile che la tua intelligenza abbia portato a ciò.

Spero solo che ti manchi poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Niente ragazzi, abbandono anche io la nave. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]

Dopo queste dichiarazionisono diventati indifendibili, da oggi è guerra aperta anche per me finche non se ne andranno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Il piano di Minchiabelli è chiaro. Far credere ai tifosi più scemi di lui che la squadra può arrivare in CL grazie ai due mesi di culo che ha avuto Gattuso (i tre mesi successivi e l'umiliazione in coppa Italia non contano) mentre lui si para il fondoschiena e carica di responsabilità l'allenatore. GG


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il piano di Minchiabelli è chiaro. Far credere ai tifosi più scemi di lui che la squadra può arrivare in CL grazie ai due mesi di culo che ha avuto Gattuso (i tre mesi successivi e l'umiliazione in coppa Italia non contano) mentre lui si para il fondoschiena e carica di responsabilità l'allenatore. GG



Pazzesco come ci sia gente che ancora ci casca.


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2018)

Il briciolo di mercato cit


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



che potesse essere un mercato a zero, un qualsiasi personaggio di media intelligenza lo aveva capito dopo il rifiuto del VA: se il passivo complessivo del triennio deve essere -30, prima o poi qualche sacrificio va fatto.
e soprattutto dopo le notizie ultime.

per questo nei mesi scorsi ci battevo quotidianamente, e per questo mi chiedo: se si sa ormai da dicembre che comunque sia, tra paletti del SA (rifiutato) e FPF, il mercato doveva essere oculato, perchè non hanno puntato forte, fortissimo, sugli svincolati di quest'estate?
già solo con le uscite secondarie alzavi un gruzzolo per l'eventuale colpo forte.
dei parametri 0, ce n'erano almeno 10-12 che sarebbero stati utilissimi per farci salire di livello.

ora cosa ci aspetta?
Donnarumma ceduto? più aspettiamo e più resta, e i portieri a buon prezzo sono già accasati, non credo proprio sacrifichino un '99 per prendere un portiere allo stesso prezzo poi.
Suso? sarebbe uno dei primi da cedere, con Kalinic e Silva.
poi tutti gli scarti.

ma bisogna quagliare.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (6 Luglio 2018)

L'unico modo per svoltare è vendere : 
Bacca a 10/15 milioni
Kalinic a 20 milioni 
Musacchio a 20 milioni 
Silva a 35 milioni 
Gomez 6 milioni 
Locatelli/Borini 10 milioni 
Sommando dovremmo avere a disposizione una somma di circa 100/110 milioni. 
E' l'unico scenario positivo, ma ormai noi del Milan siamo abituati alla legge di Murphy. Qualsiasi cosa se può andare male andrà sicuro male (talvolta va peggio di quanto ci saremo aspettati). Insomma anche quest'anno è buttato prima ancora di iniziare


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma poi... sta sempre in televisione? La scenetta è stata abbastanza comica: Di Stefano col microfono in mano ad aspettarlo fuori dalla porta mentre usciva ridendo insieme a Guadagnini.

Ma voi avete mai visto Paratici (un numero uno assoluto) rilasciare mezza dichiarazione. Probabilmente, nessuno conosce la voce.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Tradotto in espressioni a noi 'care' :
-non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno;
-il mercato sarà concordato col mister.
Conclusioni : se le 'idee' partoriscono zaza, biraghi, halilovic meglio non pensare proprio.
Spegnete il cervello.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Vediamo il lato positivo della vicenda, senz'altro soldi questo essere non potrà fare grossi danni, si spera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il piano di Minchiabelli è chiaro. Far credere ai tifosi più scemi di lui che la squadra può arrivare in CL grazie ai due mesi di culo che ha avuto Gattuso (i tre mesi successivi e l'umiliazione in coppa Italia non contano) mentre lui si para il fondoschiena e carica di responsabilità l'allenatore. GG



Gattuso ha accettato tutto questo senza colpo ferire, come già detto da altri non sarà il responsabile maggiore, ma si è reso complice


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Ringhio dimettiti, fallo anche per il tuo bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

A nessuno viene il dubbio che il pasticcio societario sia legato a doppio fino a mirabelli e fassone?
Per me rientrano perfettamente nel disegno diabolico, non sono due semplici stipendiati.
Sanno tutto e molto più di tutto.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A nessuno viene il dubbio che il pasticcio societario sia legato a doppio fino a mirabelli e fassone?
> Per me rientrano perfettamente nel disegno diabolico, non sono due semplici stipendiati.
> Sanno tutto e molto più di tutto.



Ma no sono troppo scemi, al limite li hanno intortati.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi avete mai visto Paratici (un numero uno assoluto) rilasciare mezza dichiarazione. Probabilmente, nessuno conosce la voce.



verissimo.

però quando per anni Maiorino stava in silenzio e parlava Galliani, gliene sono state dette di tutti i colori uguale.

che magari Maiorino non è al livello di Paratici, ma per quello che si è visto e scoperto, lui i giocatori li scovava... se poi non c'erano i soldi per prenderli, o neppure di fronte ai soldi veniva scelto il Milan, è un altro discorso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Dichiarazioni che generano sgomento. Non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca? Mercato a zero? Decide tutto Gattuso (a quel punto mi chiedo quindi lui, Mirabelli, che ci stia a fare)?


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".




Secondo anno di gestione della nuova proprietà, e per fare mercato dobbiamo prima incassare dalle uscite.
Pazzesco. Non ci meritiamo tutto questo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma poi i famosi soldi per il mercato, per profili da Milan?
Due o tre giocatori per rinforzare ruoli chiave, dissero. 
E a Gennaio niente acquisti per fare un mercato più mirato d'estate. 
Vergogna, pezzenti, fate schifo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi... sta sempre in televisione? La scenetta è stata abbastanza comica: Di Stefano col microfono in mano ad aspettarlo fuori dalla porta mentre usciva ridendo insieme a Guadagnini.
> 
> Ma voi avete mai visto Paratici (un numero uno assoluto) rilasciare mezza dichiarazione. Probabilmente, nessuno conosce la voce.



come gia detto alla juve paratici fa il ds, non il tuttofare, alla juve hanno il direttore generale marotta, il presidente agnelli, il vice presidente nedved, che senso ha intervistare paratici? Da noi visto che il presidente parla solo il dialetto cinese o parla fassone o parla mirabelli oppure in ultima istanza l'inutile abbiati  Il problema non è parlare o meno, il problema è la lavanderia


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (6 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> verissimo.
> 
> però quando per anni Maiorino stava in silenzio e parlava Galliani, gliene sono state dette di tutti i colori uguale.
> 
> che magari Maiorino non è al livello di Paratici, ma per quello che si è visto e scoperto, lui i giocatori li scovava... se poi non c'erano i soldi per prenderli, o neppure di fronte ai soldi veniva scelto il Milan, è un altro discorso...


Ricordo un'anno volevamo prendere Ericksen, Griezmann e Strootmann. Certo se Gallini fosse stato un pò più furbo all'epoca con meno di 60 milioni te li portavi a casa tutti e tre.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Più si va avanti e più sto Mirabelli somiglia ad un Galliani sfigato, ne ha tutti i difetti ma non ne ha i pregi, pazzesco.


----------



## AllanX (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".


Ecco il vero motivo del triennale a Gattuso: gli hanno piantato un parafulmini nel sedere!!
Certamente anche lui ha le sue colpe peccando di ingenuità ed eccesso di entusiasmo ma che squallore! Veder stuprare cosí una nostra bandiera da una società di ex interisti fa davvero male


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A nessuno viene il dubbio che il pasticcio societario sia legato a doppio fino a mirabelli e fassone?
> Per me rientrano perfettamente nel disegno diabolico, non sono due semplici stipendiati.
> Sanno tutto e molto più di tutto.



quello che sa tutto è fassone visto che oltre a fare l'ad del milan ha aiutato Li a trovare il prestito di elliot, mirabelli e gattuso sono due poveracci che non avevano nulla da perdere e hanno accettato i rispettivi ruoli senza fare troppe domande, chi invece, come paolo, aveva qualcosa da perdere ha ben deciso di stare alla larga.


----------



## Wetter (6 Luglio 2018)

Dichiarazioni inaccettabili persino per un Dirigente di Terza Categoria,non ce lo meritiamo 
Rino se hai ancora una dignità dimettiti per il tuo bene e lascia questi due incompetenti a marcire


----------



## Anguus (6 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe già tanto tenere quelli che abbiamo, sarebbe una disfatta perdere i pochi decenti che abbiamo invece


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ecco il vero motivo del triennale a Gattuso: gli hanno piantato un parafulmini nel sedere!!
> Certamente anche lui ha le sue colpe peccando di ingenuità ed eccesso di entusiasmo ma che squallore! Veder stuprare cosí una nostra bandiera da una società di ex interisti fa davvero male



A dicembre esonero e nuovo giro con Simone.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Luglio 2018)

Si...ma.... fino al TAS anche se avesse già la firma di Messi non potrebbe dire diversamente dai! È evidente che le voci di questi giorni sul mercato a costo 0 e acquisti a parametro 0 sono in funzione del ricorso.

E lo dico con un ammirazione di Mirabelli pressochè nulla!


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Ho sempre cercato di difendere Mirabelli, che per me ha commesso il gravissimo errore di far arrivare Kalinic l'anno scorso piuttosto che un esterno, ma con queste dichiarazioni si pone aldilà di ogni possibile perdono.
Ditemi, quale DS di una squadra parla così del mercato, ridimensionandolo? Perchè scaricare tutte le colpe sull'allenatore? Che prospettive regali ai giocatori che arriveranno parlando di "mercato a 0"? Non basta dire "faremo solo acquisti di qualità" per convincere eventuali arrivi, e soprattutto chi c'è già, che il progetto è serio.
Se mercato a 0 dev'essere, non lo si deve sbandierare...
Questo non ha capito che è meglio che non apra bocca.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi... sta sempre in televisione? La scenetta è stata abbastanza comica: Di Stefano col microfono in mano ad aspettarlo fuori dalla porta mentre usciva ridendo insieme a Guadagnini.
> 
> Ma voi avete mai visto Paratici (un numero uno assoluto) rilasciare mezza dichiarazione. Probabilmente, nessuno conosce la voce.



Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Cantastorie (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Peggior DS della storia. Scarica la colpa su tutti, invece di tutelare L'allenatore lo mette doppiamente in difficoltà: lo espone ai giocatori e ai tifosi in una maniera devastante. Logico che senza soldi Gattuso possa volere un cesso in meno e un giocatore "almeno" normale in più, ma così sarà criticabile da chiunque. Oltretutto fatemi capire, è forse compito di Gattuso scovare i giocatori da acquistare? Ma che paraculata si è dato? Vendi qualcuno ed esplode? Colpa di Gattuso semplice. Prendi un cesso? Colpa di Gattuso. Non abbiamo soldi? Colpa della società ma anche di Gattuso che non ha Voluto cedere giocatori. Spero venga spazzato via al più presto. Tanto non serve, fa tutto Gattuso.


----------



## Goro (6 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Peggior DS della storia. Scarica la colpa su tutti, invece di tutelare L'allenatore lo mette doppiamente in difficoltà: lo espone ai giocatori e ai tifosi in una maniera devastante. Logico che senza soldi Gattuso possa volere un cesso in meno e un giocatore "almeno" normale in più, ma così sarà criticabile da chiunque. Oltretutto fatemi capire, è forse compito di Gattuso scovare i giocatori da acquistare? Ma che paraculata si è dato? Vendi qualcuno ed esplode? Colpa di Gattuso semplice. Prendi un cesso? Colpa di Gattuso. Non abbiamo soldi? Colpa della società ma anche di Gattuso che non ha Voluto cedere giocatori. Spero venga spazzato via al più presto. Tanto non serve, fa tutto Gattuso.



Gattuso serve a questo ed ha accettato ben volentieri... gli sta bene!


----------



## kipstar (6 Luglio 2018)

A costo di rimanere così come siamo....
5 o 6 posto se va bene


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Luglio 2018)

Non so...non riesco a decidermi se sia meglio mettersi le mani nei capelli e lasciarsi andare ad una risata isterica... oppure...abbandonare il milan a causa del troppo sconforto....
Quello che piu' mi lascia perplessa è il bipolarismo della nostra dirigenza...quello che oggi è bianco domani è nero... ricordo fassone dichiarare che anche senza europa league si sarebbe fatto mercato tenendo pero' conto della diminuzione del budget a disposizione ma non sarebbe cambiato molto, siamo poi arrivati sempre a fassone che dichiara che verrà fatto "un briciolo" di mercato....
fino a giungere alle dichiarazioni di oggi.... no comment.

Io pero' vorrei dire una cosa, ho amato Rino da giocatore, sono stata contenta quando è tornato e adesso vorrei dirgli: "Ti prego scappa...."...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



"Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno" 

Prossimo step: testa rasata e mano di giallo ai denti!


----------



## Zenos (6 Luglio 2018)

Per chi avesse ancora dubbi su quest'individuo


----------



## Kaw (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".


Ho avuto il "piacere" di ascoltare queste parole mentre pranzavo, mi stava andando di traverso la piadina.
E' un fatto conclamato che questa proprietà e questa dirigenza in un solo anno abbiano fallito miseramente a tutti i livelli. 
E' tempo di togliere il disturbo, grazie.


----------



## Solo (6 Luglio 2018)

Che degrado, ormai sono alle risate isteriche ogni volta che leggo qualche news sul Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".


Quindi decide Gattuso, il DS tanto a che serve?! Bravo fai decidere tutto a Gattuso, come l’anno scorso hai fatto decidere tutto a Montella. Questo è proprio un sempliciotto, non capisce davvero niente. Vorrei sapere proprio con quale criterio è stato scelto come ds questo *********.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2018)

troppe volte ha parlato male e con i tempi sbagliati solo per fare il gradasso con i tifosi

Oggi ha detto cose che non piacciono ai tifosi ma sono parole chiare e giuste. Bisogna ripartire da qui a testa bassa. Forza Milan


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2018)

Ci spieghi il buon Mirabelli come farà a far "arrivare chi potrà fare la differenza" facendo al tempo stesso "mercato a zero".
No, via, basta... mi sono usciti di sentimento anche i nuovi dirigenti.
P.s.. complimenti per la sensibilità nei confronti dei tifosi nell'affermare che "non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca". 
Sora Lella diceva "Annamo bbene, annamo proprio bbene"...


----------



## papadb (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



maledetto..se prende Zaza..maledetto..


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

ma gattuso se ne rende conto che lo stanno usando in maniera indegna...ci arriva? poi lo scaricheranno senza ritegno appena le cose andranno male,,,

ma tanto è vittima ma anche complice quindi affari suoi

su mirabelli non c'è più nulla da dire ormai...ogni giorno in più è un giorno buttato


----------



## papadb (6 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si ritorna col mercato dei parametri zero



se serve per evitare Zaza e Berardi va bene.

Ricordo che a 0 ci sono 
Bas Dost (più di 20 gol a stagione, come terzo attaccante va bene)
Max Meyer
Wilshere
Gelson Martins
Badelj 

tutti meglio dei bidoni che ci vengono accostati..


----------



## Zenos (6 Luglio 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> se serve per evitare Zaza e Berardi va bene.
> 
> Ricordo che a 0 ci sono
> Bas Dost (più di 20 gol a stagione, come terzo attaccante va bene)
> ...



Mirabelli non ne conosce uno


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

Mirabelli e diventato pesantissimo...
Come sit fa a direct certe cose? No dai te ne devi andare mirabe to still cinesi da 3 euro


----------



## Zanc9 (6 Luglio 2018)

Io continuo a non crederci. Sarà che peggio di così non è possibile, ma mi sembra che stia bluffando in vista del Tas.
Che poi voglio dire, mercato a zero perchè mancano i soldi della Uefa (20mln) e della cina (quanti? altri 20?). 
Ma il progetto non era di prendere 3 top player??? 
Dai...*troppo* ridicolo per essere vero...non è possibile


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



quanto lo schifo quest'essere!! ha rinnovato Gattuso per rimanere in sella nella sua poltrona e non venir cacciato. 
Comunque se qualcuno riuscisse a trovare il video, vi prego postatelo!! soprattutto per la parte sui soldi in tasca. Che degrado.


----------



## PM3 (6 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ci spieghi il buon Mirabelli come farà a far "arrivare chi potrà fare la differenza" facendo al tempo stesso "mercato a zero".
> No, via, basta... mi sono usciti di sentimento anche i nuovi dirigenti.
> P.s.. complimenti per la sensibilità nei confronti dei tifosi nell'affermare che "non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca".
> Sora Lella diceva "Annamo bbene, annamo proprio bbene"...



Semplice, proveranno a cedere:
A.Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Gomez, Antonelli, Locatelli, Montolivo, Mauri, Bertolacci, Borini, Bacca, Kalinic, Silva.
Con i 5 ml da Verdi.


Io non ho capito la parte in cui dice "avevamo in programma tre acquisti importanti"... come, fino a 4 giorni fa Fassone ha ribadito questo concetto ed ora è già sparito? Quindi ora cosa hanno in mente di fare?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Semplice, proveranno a cedere:
> A.Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Gomez, Antonelli, Locatelli, Montolivo, Mauri, Bertolacci, Borini, Bacca, Kalinic, Silva.
> Con i 5 ml da Verdi.
> 
> ...



badi ancora a quello che dice fassone?


----------



## PM3 (6 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> badi ancora a quello che dice fassone?



Mi aspetto che almeno si mettano d'accordo con Mirabelli su cosa dire...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto che almeno si mettano d'accordo con Mirabelli su cosa dire...



a me sembra uno scarica barile a sto punto, fassone che scarica Li e dice il mercato se ne occupa mirabelli, faremo tre acquisti da milan e bla bla, mirabelli giustamente non ci sta a prendersi la shit storm e dice chiaramente che soldi non ne stanno e che bisogna accontentare gattuso facendo capire che ormai i progetti di rilancio, ammesso ci siano mai stati, sono naufragati e che si cerchera di accontentare le richieste dell'allenatore perchè cmq c'è sempre una stagione da fare.
Manca solo gattuso che manda a fare in cu.. tutti e si dimette


----------



## Salina (6 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni poco professionali, confusionarie, che mettono in luce la pessima progettualità di questa proprietà, che fa acqua da tutte le parti è che speriamo smantelli prima di fare ulteriori danni. Via tutti, Mirabelli, Fassone, Gattuso.



Ma perche anche gattuso ?


----------



## PM3 (6 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a me sembra uno scarica barile a sto punto, fassone che scarica Li e dice il mercato se ne occupa mirabelli, faremo tre acquisti da milan e bla bla, mirabelli giustamente non ci sta a prendersi la shit storm e dice chiaramente che soldi non ne stanno e che bisogna accontentare gattuso facendo capire che ormai i progetti di rilancio, ammesso ci siano mai stati, sono naufragati e che si cerchera di accontentare le richieste dell'allenatore perchè cmq c'è sempre una stagione da fare.
> Manca solo gattuso che manda a fare in cu.. tutti e si dimette



Su questo non concordo. 
Ha detto che ci saranno innesti di qualità. 
Il progetto va avanti anche se dovremo utilizzare il ricavato delle cessioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Su questo non concordo.
> Ha detto che ci saranno innesti di qualità.
> Il progetto va avanti anche se dovremo utilizzare il ricavato delle cessioni.



io faccio fatica a pensare che il progetto vada avanti nonostante il passaggio di proprietà sia altamente probabile


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Semplice, proveranno a cedere:
> A.Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Gomez, Antonelli, Locatelli, Montolivo, Mauri, Bertolacci, Borini, Bacca, Kalinic, Silva.
> Con i 5 ml da Verdi.
> 
> ...


Mah sai fratello, c'erano in programma "tre acquisti importanti", come c'era in programma "il mega sponsor" all'inizio dello scorso campionato, come c'era in programma (tra l'altro fino a poche settimane fa) "Il piano B per un mercato importante anche se ci bocciano il Settlement Agreement"... ce n'erano tante di "cose in programma". Se ne andassero affanc... tutti, chi c'era prima e chi c'è ora.


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi la situazione è davvero peggiore di quanto pensassimo e questa é la cosa più grave
Ormai aspettiamo gli eventi ma non mi sorprenderei se arrivassero le dimissioni diGaatuso


----------



## Goro (6 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a me sembra uno scarica barile a sto punto, fassone che scarica Li e dice il mercato se ne occupa mirabelli, faremo tre acquisti da milan e bla bla, mirabelli giustamente non ci sta a prendersi la shit storm e dice chiaramente che soldi non ne stanno e che bisogna accontentare gattuso facendo capire che ormai i progetti di rilancio, ammesso ci siano mai stati, sono naufragati e che si cerchera di accontentare le richieste dell'allenatore perchè cmq c'è sempre una stagione da fare.
> Manca solo gattuso che manda a fare in cu.. tutti e si dimette



Messa così sarebbe un ottimo segno...



zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la situazione è davvero peggiore di quanto pensassimo e questa é la cosa più grave
> Ormai aspettiamo gli eventi ma non mi sorprenderei se arrivassero le dimissioni diGaatuso



Vediamo se ama più i soldi o il Milan...


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

Da estimatore di Mirabelli, stavolta l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso. Sta dicendo che se vendono Donnarumma e Suso, sarà colpa di Rino
A sto punto mi aspetto le dimissioni del mister
Lunedì al raduno ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## jacky (6 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso sapeva e ha accettato 18 milioni lordi di euro per convivere con questa situazione.
Non dirà nulla e prenderà i suoi soldi.


----------



## Tobi (6 Luglio 2018)

dimettiti incapace


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

Ecco il video, da antologia la chiusura...


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che generano sgomento. Non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca? Mercato a zero? Decide tutto Gattuso (a quel punto mi chiedo quindi lui, Mirabelli, che ci stia a fare)?



Perfetto


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2018)

Buono solo a fare lo scarica barile


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Che infame. Scarica ogni responsabilità su Rino, davvero indifendibile


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Cmq ha detto esplicitamente che non sanno quanto hanno in tasca, imbarazzante.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2018)

Vuoi il mercato a zero? 
devi fare plusvalenze? 
Facile, o novello dirigente: sii chiaro e trasparente, fissa l'obiettivo a mezza classifica, ammetti che il progetto è fallito, vendi tutti e riparti da giovani della primavera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cmq ha detto esplicitamente che non sanno quanto hanno in tasca, imbarazzante.



grazie per il video. Sinceramente guardando l'intervista non sembra una scarica barile ma un voler sottolineare che c'è sintonia tra allenatore e dirigenza. Forse per non essere frainteso, mirabelli dovrebbe utilizzare il marchio di fabbrica di moggi "non convermo e non smentisco"


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".




Un'immagine del momento della firma del rinnovo di contratto di Gattuso.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente ragazzi, abbandono anche io la nave. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> 
> Dopo queste dichiarazionisono diventati indifendibili, da oggi è guerra aperta anche per me finche non se ne andranno.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Intervista di un altra pianeta, di un altro universo... non e possibile che questo sia il DS del MILAN.

Santo cielo !


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Ogni volta che apre bocca si da la zappa sui piedi.

Facciamo un riassunto, praticamente ha scaricato ogni responsabilità su Gattuso per la prossima stagione, se non arriva quarto sarà per colpa sua. Ma no, un tifoso intellettualmente non stupido non ci può cascare, un mercato a zero vale zero, quindi Rino non avrà per me nessuna colpa, la rosa ha palesi limiti.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2018)

Per chi si scandalizza per il mercato totalmente in mano a Gattuso, ma avete visto chi è arrivato l'anno scorso?

Silva che è una proposta di Mendes, Bonucci offerto anche lui dal suo procuratore, Kessie, Conti e Biglia già sul mercato, Borini che solo lui vede come un grande prospetto, Musacchio già trattato dalla vecchia dirigenza. Se non fosse per gli errori di percorso con Rodriguez e Hakan, ma non sappiamo se offerti anche loro dai procuratori, il mercato di Mirabelli lo poteva fare anche uno completamente a digiuno di calcio che apre la gazzetta, questo ha passato un anno in aereo a girare gli stadi e non conosce nessuno, nessuno!


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fanno davvero pietà.
> 
> Come già scritto, per me, Gattuso è complice di tutto questo. Vittima ma anche complice.



Concordo in pieno.

Forse sono stato uno dei primi, se non il primo, ad andare contro Mirabelli.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> 
> Forse sono stato uno dei primi, se non il primo, ad andare contro Mirabelli.



Mettiti in fila


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che apre bocca si da la zappa sui piedi.
> 
> Facciamo un riassunto, praticamente ha scaricato ogni responsabilità su Gattuso per la prossima stagione, se non arriva quarto sarà per colpa sua. Ma no, un tifoso intellettualmente non stupido non ci può cascare, un mercato a zero vale zero, quindi Rino non avrà per me nessuna colpa, la rosa ha palesi limiti.



cmq se vedi il video dell'intervista è piu un voler ribadire che c'è sintonia tra allenatore e dirigenza sugli obiettivi di mercato che uno scaricabarile, gli hanno chiesto di zaza e altro e lui ha risposto semplicemente che il tifoso non deve credere a tutti i nomi messi in giro, che per fare mercato purtroppo bisogna fare i conti coi problemi di quest'anno e che nessuno entra e nessuno esce senza il volere di rino, ribadendo che se bisogna acquistare tanto per per lui si può benissimo stare cosi come stiamo. Il problema di mirabelli è la troppa ingenuità, si deve limitare a dire ovvietà alla moggi "non confermo e non smentisco " e si risparmierebbe molti problemi.


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cmq se vedi il video dell'intervista è piu un voler ribadire che c'è sintonia tra allenatore e dirigenza sugli obiettivi di mercato che uno scaricabarile, gli hanno chiesto di zaza e altro e lui ha risposto semplicemente che il tifoso non deve credere a tutti i nomi messi in giro, che per fare mercato purtroppo bisogna fare i conti coi problemi di quest'anno e che nessuno entra e nessuno esce senza il volere di rino, ribadendo che se bisogna acquistare tanto per per lui si può benissimo stare cosi come stiamo. Il problema di mirabelli è la troppa ingenuità, si deve limitare a dire ovvietà alla moggi "non confermo e non smentisco " e si risparmierebbe molti problemi.



Rimarca troppe volte il fatto che tutta la campagna acquisti/cessioni verterà sulle decisioni dell'allenatore...poi basta andarsi a rileggere le parole che disse dopo l esonero di Montella per capire il nocciolo del suo discorso.


----------



## Kdkobain (7 Luglio 2018)

Non considero le dichiarazioni scandalose, si è solo dimostrato un'altra volta un pessimo comunicatore.
Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che il mercato sarà a saldo zero,i tre "colpi da milan" dipenderanno dalle cessioni e quindi dai soldi che si troveranno in tasca....la metafora con il cibo serve solo a tentare di far capire la situazione a tutti.
Quindi a meno di grandi uscite,strani giri di supervalutazioni (kalinic/zaza) e parametri i zero i grandi colpi non ci saranno. ( come giusto che sia per una squadra che ad oggi è fuori dall'europa e si gioca da diverse anni il 6-7 posto in campionato). Spero ovviamente di essere smentito e di vedere arrivare Modric domani mattina a milanello


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Dai che forse ora lo blocchiamo!!!!


----------



## Igor91 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a Sky:"Abbiamo faticato tanto ora ripartiamo con una nuova stagione e speriamo sia bellissima. Noi non abbiamo fatto vacanze. Siamo sempre al lavoro. Siamo tutti carichi per vedere le cose che si potranno fare. Il mercato? Diamo chiarezza, abbiamo sentito tanti nomi. Non state dietro a tutti i nomi sentiti fino ad ora. Abbiamo le cose chiare in uscita e in entrata. *Sarà il Milan di Rino Gattuso*: entrerà ed uscirà solo chi vorrà lui. Arriverà solo chi potrà fare davvero la differenza. Noi siamo fermi a pensare agli acquisti. L'anno scorso avevamo già in programma una base solida. *Quest'anno dovevamo mettere tre giocatori importanti*. Purtroppo *è capitata qualche entrata in meno dalla Cina e dall'Europa League. Ne pagherà il mercato.* Faremo un mercato a zero. Dovremo avere tante idee. Faremo solo acquisti di qualità, a costo di restare così come siamo. Cedere un big per comprare altri? Lo deciderà Gattuso. Se Rino deciderà di fare a *meno di un big* lo faremo per prendere qualcuno che piace a lui. Per *Gomez* il Boca ha una problematica. Ci siamo dati due giorni per far sì che risolvano i problemi. Ma ha richieste anche in Italia. *Kalinic* ha richieste da tutta Europa. L'Atletico e il Siviglia sono più vicine a lui. *Zaza*? E' un giocatore di un'altra squadra. Noi oggi non stiamo prendendo in considerazione nessun acquisto: non sappiamo quanti soldi abbiamo in tasca. Vedremo dopo le uscite".



Comunque se gia cedessimo solo Kalinic a 20, Silva a 35, Donnarumma a 45 e Locatelli a 10, avremmo comunque più di 100 milioni da investire.... pochi non sono.
Certo dipende da CHI li gestisce.. speriamo qualcuno di competente.

Mettiamo si inserisca una società seria con dirigenti di livello, puoi comunque andarti a prendere gente sul mercato davvero interessante.. i giocatori ci sono, basta essere credibili.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cmq se vedi il video dell'intervista è piu un voler ribadire che c'è sintonia tra allenatore e dirigenza sugli obiettivi di mercato che uno scaricabarile, gli hanno chiesto di zaza e altro e lui ha risposto semplicemente che il tifoso non deve credere a tutti i nomi messi in giro, che per fare mercato purtroppo bisogna fare i conti coi problemi di quest'anno e che nessuno entra e nessuno esce senza il volere di rino, ribadendo che se bisogna acquistare tanto per per lui si può benissimo stare cosi come stiamo. Il problema di mirabelli è la troppa ingenuità, si deve limitare a dire ovvietà alla moggi "non confermo e non smentisco " e si risparmierebbe molti problemi.


L’ingenuità a questi livelli è stupidità e il DS del Milan (non della Longobarda, per usare una espressione alla Mirabelli) non può essere stupido. A lui poi piace dare fiato da quella cavolo di bocca. Io di provinciale a questo punto ho visto solo Corvino, solo che Corvino poi le sue buone le operazioni le ha finalizzate. Questo qui invece va a fare le gag: “Ho visto un difenzore gentrale fordissimo ghe a de biage dandissimo”. Dai te lo vedi uno così andare a condurre una trattativa importante? Se va a parlare con un dirigente del Real ci vorrebbero due traduttori: uno dal calabrese all’italiano e uno dall’italiano allo spagnolo. È un provinciale, non ha né le capacità né il portamento per fare il dirigente del Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’ingenuità a questi livelli è stupidità e il DS del Milan (non della Longobarda, per usare una espressione alla Mirabelli) non può essere stupido. A lui poi piace dare fiato da quella cavolo di bocca. Io di provinciale a questo punto ho visto solo Corvino, solo che Corvino poi le sue buone le operazioni le ha finalizzate. Questo qui invece va a fare le gag: “Ho visto un difenzore gentrale fordissimo ghe a de biage dandissimo”. Dai te lo vedi uno così andare a condurre una trattativa importante? Se va a parlare con un dirigente del Real ci vorrebbero due traduttori: uno dal calabrese all’italiano e uno dall’italiano allo spagnolo. È un provinciale, non ha né le capacità né il portamento per fare il dirigente del Milan.



non è che piace dare fiato alla bocca, è costretto a parlare ed è evidente che non ha l'ars oratoria giusta per farlo. Paratici non parla perchè ci sono marotta, agnelli e nedved a farlo, hai il parere della dirigenza, della proprietà e il punto di vista dell'ex giocatore, da noi il presidente o sarebbe meglio dire prestanome non parla inglese ma un dialetto alieno  chi rimangono? fassone e mirabelli, visto che fassone metà del suo tempo lo passa in giro a cercare di trovare soldi per Li  resta mirabelli


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è che piace dare fiato alla bocca, è costretto a parlare ed è evidente che non ha l'ars oratoria giusta per farlo. Paratici non parla perchè ci sono marotta, agnelli e nedved a farlo, hai il parere della dirigenza, della proprietà e il punto di vista dell'ex giocatore, da noi il presidente o sarebbe meglio dire prestanome non parla inglese ma un dialetto alieno  chi rimangono? fassone e mirabelli, visto che fassone metà del suo tempo lo passa in giro a cercare di trovare soldi per Li  resta mirabelli



Ed hai pure ragione.
Ma rendiamoci conto che questo comunque va a parlare con giocatori, famiglie, procuratori e DS di altre squadre... e non solo italiane...
Uno che non solo non ha esperienza da DS, che non ha neanche l'aura del ex giocatore (ma non e che devi essere per forza un grande ex giocatore per essere un DS) che non parla inglese, e anzi, che difficilmente parla italiano 

Non dico che deve per forza avere tutte queste qualita, ma non puo nemmeno averne zero.

ARRIDATEMI LEONARDO.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ed hai pure ragione.
> Ma rendiamoci conto che questo comunque va a parlare con giocatori, famiglie, procuratori e DS di altre squadre... e non solo italiane...
> Uno che non solo non ha esperienza da DS, che non ha neanche l'aura del ex giocatore (ma non e che devi essere per forza un grande ex giocatore per essere un DS) che non parla inglese, e anzi, che difficilmente parla italiano
> 
> ...



ma infatti, io ho sempre detto mirabelli sarà pure esperto nello scouting pero il ds non deve fare solo quello, se per lo scounting potevamo stare abbastanza tranquilli visto che all'inter si è comportato bene però per il resto era un'incognita totale. Ecco perche serviva una figura come maldini, giustamente paolo non vedendoci chiaro in questa storia si è tenuto alla larga.


----------



## Goro (8 Luglio 2018)

Mirabelli ha ottime capacità di riassunto però, 2 esempi:

_Reina operazione geniale_

_Non si muove foglia che Rino non voglia_


----------

